# Switching to Hoyt????



## donjuan (Dec 19, 2009)

I have ben thinking of switching to Hoyt from Mathews and I am interested in the Vantage pro as well as the contender. I would appreciate any help with these bows as far as cam selection and anything else that would be helpfull for my selection. The bow will be used for target as well as 3-D. Thanks


----------



## AT_X_HUNTER (Aug 10, 2005)

The Vantage riser is a great platform. As far as cams go I've become a fan of the GTX's. Good feeling cam with good speed and less shoulder strain than the spirals.


----------



## ProtecMan (Apr 14, 2003)

AT_X_HUNTER said:


> The Vantage riser is a great platform. As far as cams go I've become a fan of the GTX's. Good feeling cam with good speed and less shoulder strain than the spirals.


I'll second that one! Love my VantageElite Plus with GTX cams. I had a VantagePro with the cam and half plus cams, but I really the like the GTX cams.


----------



## donjuan (Dec 19, 2009)

Hmmmmmmmmmm!!!!


----------



## whitedogs (Nov 18, 2005)

Just made the switch myself!!


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

Shot my best scores with my Vantage Elite. Like an idiot I sold both my Hoyts and bought me Apex 8. Needless to say I just gave it away in the classifieds and just got my new Vantage Elite Plus in yesterday. Mathews may make a bunch of short fast ata bows, but Hoyt target bows are really hard to beat. Hoyt for me.


----------



## tworinger (Feb 17, 2009)

on the 3d course I love my contender with 2000's and spirals but,going to have to switch to cam.5's because at 28"d.l. and 60lbs.using good strings I am hitting 310fps. with a 310grn.arrow and will be shooting more ASA then I.B.O. next year so the cam.5 or gtx and a 345grn.arrow should put me right at 288-290fps.


----------



## deadonjon (Jun 21, 2010)

good friend of mine pro staff for gold tip and winners choice sold all his hoyts and is now shooting a pse supra with vendetta cams which is awesome i shot it today and an mathews c 4 he said he liked his hoyts but they just dont compare to his new pse and mathews bows.......im shooting a moneymaker for my target bow and i love it the new hybrid cam rocks smooth and is easy on the shoulder.


----------



## heh (Oct 28, 2002)

AT_X_HUNTER said:


> The Vantage riser is a great platform. As far as cams go I've become a fan of the GTX's. Good feeling cam with good speed and less shoulder strain than the spirals.


I have 2 Vantage Elite Plus bows with GTX cams. I like the GTX cam better than any other cam I have ever used. heh


----------



## OBE (Dec 4, 2009)

For those of you that prefer the GTX cams, are any of you shooting fingers with this cam?


----------



## heh (Oct 28, 2002)

OBE said:


> For those of you that prefer the GTX cams, are any of you shooting fingers with this cam?


I shoot only releases. heh


----------



## Jay-J (Apr 20, 2005)

I have both. XT2000 limbs and Cam 1/2, 60lb. Vantage pro (3D),,,, And,,,, Contender with 3000 limbs, spirals, 50lbs. (shooting it at 48lbs.) for indoor. I really like both of them...cant go wrong either way. BTW... I never liked spirals until I shot them with 50lb. limbs...Now I LOVE them!!!


----------



## hydro0309 (Apr 3, 2010)

dont do it hoyt is not that great some times mathews all the way !


----------



## Destroyer (Sep 11, 2009)

Do the hoyt's weigh on spec or heavy/light on average? I would like 62# to 65# but no lower so should I order a 65#?


----------

